# Tau Piranha speedster conversion



## jaren (Jul 7, 2008)

Ok, so this is a simple conversion i did for my first Tau Piranha.




























I hope you all like it.


----------



## Death 0F Angels (Feb 27, 2008)

bottom 2 pics arent working for me. Th pic i can see looks great though. Good work bud.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

I like it. It's a nice simple conversion that gives the Piranha a different look and moves the lines around. Good job.


----------



## theoncomingstorm (Jun 24, 2008)

i like it, what can it do? 0-60 in 3sec? lol


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

That is cool. Our resided conversion lunatic Galahad did something similar to that once as well. REALLY wish I had thought of that when I built mine.


----------



## Gareth (Jan 3, 2008)

its not bad actually! Well done.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Very impressive. I like the new look of it. Seems very Star Warsy to me. Are you going to do anymore in this pattern?


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

looks a bits pod racer due to the engines , but i like the look , looks alot faster than the standard model !


----------



## jaren (Jul 7, 2008)

i plan on doing nine of them in this pattern, 6 fusion blasters and 3 burst cannons


----------



## Casual_T (Jan 2, 2008)

That looks really good, for an even faster look use devilfish (or even ORCA!!) engines lol.


----------

